# 815gal / 3087L Malawi tank - Follow the process...



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there,

You can follow the process of my tank here: http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/Engli ... 4#post1244

Posts are welcome


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

People in Denmark seem to take their fish tanks very seriously :thumb:


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

That's not cool. You can't post a thread like that and not have a conclusion! I want more!!


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazing!! Keep posting !!!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you gave all your buddies beer for helping you move it. That's going to be an awesome set up.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

All i can say is WOW!!!!!!!  Thats going to be a great addition to a nice newly built home....Congrats! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I am waiting ti see that tank set up with fish.


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Holy water bill!

You can look on the bright side though...If the fish don't work out for you, you'll have a killer indoor swimming pool.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

wow now thats a tank!!

how you going to filter it? have you considered building a sump?


----------



## keitang (Oct 24, 2005)

Make on so envious...!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

More updates!!!


----------



## Chef Ken (Oct 15, 2010)

very nice can't wait till its done


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

At the moment I'm doing the rest of the room, before I get startet on the tank, but I'll post when I do get to that


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there,

After a long wait and finishing the rest of my house I'm now ready to decorate my tank.... Follow the process here: http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... &#post1615


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Truly amazing. Wonder what should be the stocking option in such a huge tank - probably the entire species of L.Malawi.

Keep posting and good luck.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Cant wait to see it with plenty of :fish: :fish: !! :drooling: opcorn:


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

wowee awesome cube, that is what i wanted but had trouble finding one.


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wild


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

@Fishy_Cichlid

The fishes will be lethrinops, taeniolethrinops, fossochromis and other sandy species  At the moment I have the fishes in my old tank, they are not adult size yet and after a huge loss of fish due to a feeding machine malfunction (overfeeding) I hope to go to Malawi next year and catch a new lineup of fishes at Chiofu


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

This is going to be one crazy tank. I can't wait to see how it becomes.


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm working on the decoration, have a look at: http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/Engli ... 0#post1670


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

This is unbelievable! Can't wait to see the finished product. Loving what you are doing with the decor. I already see this as being one of the best cichlid tanks I've ever seen. Subscribed! opcorn:


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you alot! I hope I'll have it "_Flooded_" monday or tuesday!


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

More info on the tread, and more photos later!


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

Kambiri said:


> Thank you alot! I hope I'll have it "_Flooded_" monday or tuesday!


I see what you did there... :lol:


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

Patiently awaiting a new update........ :fish:


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

wow looking great


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

A lot of new posts now the tank is filled 

http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... osts&t=300

And:

http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... osts&t=360

Keep a lookout the next days, fish is on the way


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry not "filled"......."_Flooded_"


----------



## sky5krs (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats a dream job right there! Diving in your own tank! Goodluck! Cant wait til its finished!


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wait untill I'll bring my camera into the tank to have some "in-water-tank-photos"


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't see it, keeps saying i'm not allowed.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

You are living my dream my friend. Awesome work! Can't wait to see this thing stocked.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Did you buy or rent the suction cups? Did any of them become loose during the move?


----------



## Ingmar1979 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, that's is truly a great project, with even greater result so far.
Can't wait to see the finished result !


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh! this is awesome, cant wait to see it stocked, truly amazing


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

nudge said:


> Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh! this is awesome, cant wait to see it stocked, truly amazing


THIS! Unbelievable build! =D> =D> opcorn: =D> =D>


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok I was getting really pissed off the entire read until the very last upload where you talk about adding the black to the back/sides. I couldn't figure out why you would put so much time into planning this tank and let the walls show through like that.

Awesome stuff...


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice swimming pool!!!! Lol u should do great whites and blue whales....lololol


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

spotmonster said:


> Did you buy or rent the suction cups? Did any of them become loose during the move?


I have a neighbor with a multipurpose company, and he let me use a set he had. One of them moved about an inch and that was it. Just remember to wipe the glass clean.

For the future I have bought 2 single cups to handle the coverglass: http://www.e-vaerktoej.dk/shop/sugekop- ... 8886p.html

The once I had from next door are about 3 times the price (90USD or so) each and a total overkill to just handling the cover .


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Finally I have moved the fishes......

Merry Christmas friends......

http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... &#post1750


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

Kambiri said:


> Finally I have moved the fishes......
> 
> Merry Christmas friends......
> 
> http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... &#post1750


wow just wow.


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

I've posted a few new pictures of the tank WITH the fishes!


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Wildest thing I've ever seen, tank-wise. Amazing.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd put a sofa in the tank room, because that's where I'd hang out more than the living room.

Stunning.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW!, incredible...............!!!!!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Want. Amazing. Perfect. Superb. OMGWTFBBQ.

That is all, I have no clue what else to say. lol


----------



## Kambiri (Jan 13, 2011)

New photos 8)

http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... &#post1822


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Kambiri said:


> New photos 8)
> 
> http://www.wildcichlids.com/Forum/engli ... &#post1822


WOW!!!  That looks amazing!!!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Hows this tank doing? Any updates?


----------

